# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Nikon Progressives?

## lensmama

We are thinking about adding a new lab, and they specialize in Nikon lenses. Any feedback greatly appreciated. We fit mostly Hoya--are they comparable?

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

Hoya are way bigger, Nikon Lens is half owned by Essilor so if you have an aversion to dealing with Essilor then perhaps you should avoid Nikon.  My experience in tha past was that HOYA had better lens technology (insets were according to base curve wheras nokon were fixed at 2.2mm) Nowadays SEEMAX is equivalent to ID and ID Lifestyle. Summit is more advanced than I or W.  Nikon has 1.74, Hoya 1.70, I always got great service from both companies in Canada, been using Nikon Hoya Rodenstock until 2010, then I switched.

I wouldn't switch a happy Summit patient into a Nikon W, just me though but I would switch a Nikon W into a Summit.

Nikon products in Canada may differ from USA find out what they offer and I will  comment.

Peter

----------


## cturtle77

From what I understand, Nikon is not in any way owned by Essilor. It is a misconception because at one time their lenses were distributed through Essilor owned labs.  The lenses are in no way, Essilor lenses.  We dispense a good number of Nikon lenses.  The Online (computer lens) is very popular with patients and we do very well with their other lenses as well.

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

Nikon and Essilor are very close, they are a good product but as I said some Hoya patients don't like the switch.
from Wikipedia:
Over the years, Essilor has also built an international network of partners, particularly universities, industrial groups and medium-sized businesses, such as PPG Industries (creators of Transitions) and Nikon.

from the Nikon Website (corporate)

 Name of the companyNikon and Essilor International Joint Research Center Co., Ltd.Location of head officeKanagawaMain businessResearch and Development activities in material, optics and ophthalmic area sponsored by Nikon Corporation and Essilor International S.A.RepresentativesPresident : Jean-Christophe Simon
Executive Vice President : Akira TanakaNumber of employeesApprox. 10 at initial stageCapital200 million yen (50/50 joint venture of Nikon and Essilor International)

Dig deeper, you will find more

Nothing wrong with Essilor, they are just doing business.

----------


## cturtle77

If you actually read the whole article, you will find that Essilor and Nikon created a joint venture for a research center in Japan.  Again, the lenses are in no way Essilor's and Essilor in no way owns Nikon. 

*Nikon Corporation, Japan and Essilor International, France, establish a joint research center in Japan*February 12, 2009
Nikon Corporation (Michio Kariya, President) in Japan and Essilor International S.A. (Xavier Fontanet, Chairman and CEO) in France said that they have reached an agreement to form a global strategic alliance in research by forming a 50/50 joint venture in Japan to be called Nikon and Essilor International Joint Research Center Co. Ltd., start its operation as from mid-March, 2009.
The main purpose of the joint venture is to conduct research and development activities mainly regarding materials, optics and ophthalmic areas. This will be achieved through the collaboration of Nikon's highly respected technology established through IC and LCD steppers and scanners and camera-related products, coupled with technologies cultivated by Essilor, a world leader in ophthalmic optical products.
With this new research and development joint venture company, Nikon Corporation and Essilor International S.A. will expand their partnership established through *Nikon-Essilor Co., Ltd. to Mid-Long term research and development activities, and contribute to global society through its activities to seek cutting-edge new technology in materials, optics and ophthalmic areas.

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

I never said that they were the same lenses, dig back to 1999 or so and see who owns a large part of Nikon Lens. anyway the point is moot. Its just nice to know the giant that you are dealing with. 

Nikon-Essilor Co.,Ltd.	engages in research, development, production, and sales for ophthalmic optics under the brand name of* Nikon.* Nikon-Essilor Co.,Ltd. was founded in 1999 and is based in Tokyo, Japan. Nikon-Essilor Co.,Ltd. operates as a joint venture between Essilor International SA and Nikon Corp.

http://investing.businessweek.com/re...vcapId=5703303
10-8, Ryogoku 2-chome
Sumida-ku
Tokyo,  130-0026
Japan
Founded in *1999*


*Phone:*
81 3 5600 3511*Fax:*
81 3 5600 3764www.nikon-essilor.co.jp

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

*Company Name*


Nikon-Essilor Co., Ltd. (English name:. Nikon-Essilor Co, Ltd.)


*Established*


January 1, 2000


*Headquarters*


2-10-8 Ryogoku, Sumida-ku, Tokyo


*Office*


Nagoya office (Building 6F, 3-20-17 Marunouchi, Tokio Marine Chugai, Naka-ku, Nagoya, Aichi Prefecture) 
Osaka sales office (Building 13F 4-12-12 Born Minamisenba Konishi, Chuo-ku, Osaka, Osaka) 
, Fukuoka, Fukuoka sales office ( Building 1F) Hakata, Hakata-ku, 1-4-1 Hakata Dai-ichi Life city 
center lens 2-1-2) Sawakihama Toyokawa City, Aichi Mitsu-cho ( 
Product Center Toyokawa City, Aichi Mitsu-cho 2-1 Sawakihama (- 2) 
Innovation & Technology Center, 3-2-1 KSP R & D C1125 Sakado, Takatsu-ku, Kawasaki City, Kanagawa Prefecture ()


*Capital*


3.6 billion yen (Nikon capital ratio: Essilor = 50:50)


*Business*


Hearing aids and related products and the development of a spectacle lens, manufacture, import, sale, distribution, service delivery


*Subsidiary*


Eggplant Nikon Co., Ltd. (Osan Koya invariant multiple decision procedures Nasu, Tochigi Prefecture) 
Nikon Aichi Co., Ltd. (Toyokawa City, Aichi Mitsu-cho 2-1-2 Sawakihama) 
Nikon Optical Canada Inc.. 
Nikon British Optical Limited. 
Nikon Optical USA Inc.. 
Beijing Co., Ltd. Yasushi nun glasses (Nikon Beijing)


*Number of Employees*


Approximately 1,200 (Group total)





Home > Corporate Information > _Ab_

----------


## cturtle77

Just to clarify, Nikon is PARTNERED with, not OWNED by,  Essilor for the purpose of research in Japan.   You cannot cut and paste what you please and pass it off as fact.  Partnership, joint venture, 50/50, collaboration...these words and phrases are not the same as ownership.

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

Don't shoot the messenger, this information is easily found with Google, I did say half owned (see above)  never said 100% owned.  Nikon Lens  is a private venture  owned 50% by essilor SA and 50% Nikon Group (which owns Nikon Camera and other industrial ventures but are totally separate organizations). 

Nikon Optical USA Inc..  is 100% owned by Nikon-Essilor, which in turn is 50% owned by Essilor, Kinda like Shamir USA

Sorry, if I ruined your day, nothing personal.

Cheers

Peter

----------


## jefe

> We are thinking about adding a new lab, and they specialize in Nikon lenses. Any feedback greatly appreciated. We fit mostly Hoya--are they comparable?


I have an account with this Nikon lab (Encore) but haven't used them but once.  They apparently do good finish work, but their prices seem awfully high.

----------


## cturtle77

We use Encore as well and for us their pricing is competitive and their customer service is phenomenal.

----------


## sharpstick777

Some of Nikon and Essilor products are identical, you don't create a joint partnership without joinning something. I have received mis-shipped products that were ordered from an Essilor facility, and arrived labelled Nikon.  I have seen Nikon See-Max lenses shipped from Essilor in Texas and sent to me by mistake.   You can tell when you compare available seg heights and power ranges, if they match then its probably cross-labeled and jointly manufactured.

Some cross-labelded products, some are seperate products, and some are mixed products.  Its not anything the automakers don't do, a Mazda will share many components with a Ford for example. 

Seperate companies, but they share products, research, manafacturing and distribution depending on the market or region.  Not bad, not good, just a way to do business that is common in other industries.

----------


## optilady1

Ok so let's bring back this thread without the essilor BS.  I just got a very detailed training from my Nikon rep yesterday, and while I won't say I drunk the kool aid, I am definitely intrigued. My biggest question is whether anyone has had any experience with the see max lens. They claim it's surfaced on both sides. Is it?  Anyone know?  I'm curious how the concept of offering branded digitals would help sway a patient toward trying them out. I've never had any trouble explaining the concept of them, but anything that makes the process easier would be nice. So come on people, give me some feedback without cramming optical politics down my throat!

----------


## davidxuonline

Hoya has a long history than Nikon. You know, somethings I wonder whether a camera make could do qualified optical products

----------


## CBi

Nikon is more than a camera maker = it was created in 1917 as a precision optics company. Nikon started eyeglass lenses in 1946, before they even launched their first camera.
Hoya was created in 1942, specialized at some point in time in crystalware (meaning drinking glasses !) that they still produce to date. What made them emerge in the eyeglass field was that the French company Essel, now known as Essilor, gave them the exclusive distributorship of Varilux in Japan, between 1966 and 1989.

----------


## Bforeman

I'm an old school Optician.  I believe the proof is in the performance.  I've been using Nikon since their re-entry in the U.S.  We've had great sucess with all of their lenses.  Does it matter who owns who, or who is partnered with who, as long as you get the results you expect.  I can't say enough about Paul Zito and the staff at Encore.  They have never disappointed me with either quality of work or service.  I've used almost every PAL out there, and personally wear Nikon products.  That's the highest recommendation I can give a patient.

----------


## Steve Machol

> I'm an old school Optician.  I believe the proof is in the performance.  I've been using Nikon since their re-entry in the U.S.  We've had great sucess with all of their lenses.  Does it matter who owns who, or who is partnered with who, as long as you get the results you expect.  I can't say enough about Paul Zito and the staff at Encore.  They have never disappointed me with either quality of work or service.  I've used almost every PAL out there, and personally wear Nikon products.  That's the highest recommendation I can give a patient.


Are you associated in any way with Nikon or Encore?

----------


## Bforeman

> Are you associated in any way with Nikon or Encore?


I'm a independent Optician in SE Conn.  I've been with a Paul Zito (owner Encore) owned lab for 23 years. 
I use Encore Optical Lab (Nikon's first lab) and Nikon products I dispense everyday.

----------


## optical-addict

Up here in the NW Walmart uses Nikon progressives.  I don't mean that as a bad thing.  I just always like to know who in my area uses the products I consider using.

----------


## Tallboy

^^ Honestly Sam's club and Walmart are what made me shy away from Nikon in the past, not because I've heard bad things but I'm honestly worried about being lumped into that boat by our patients/customers.  That being said I can't decide what I want to do, its hard enough to convince our Varilux loving patients towards anything else (which I don't try very hard to do)

----------


## jefe

I don't think the products being sold at Walmart are the same as those being sold out of Encore in CT.   That said, I haven't been using the Nikon lenses, and one reason is I don't want to have to explain to my customers how the Nikon lenses I would be selling are different from those available at Walmart.

----------


## hwong1991

hi there, i would like to ask about the nikon home and office and weblens, since this is malaysia so we dont have seecoat blue yet, i have a patient with about -7.00/-1.00 and -7.00/1.25 prescription, (she has change 2 pairs in this year because of power increase) currently she is using a SV, so now i wanted to help her but im not very sure how is home and office works. can you brief me about the lenses? thx. regards hwong

----------


## Optical Guitar Guy

I have extensively used mostly Varilux digital lenses, as well as Shamir lenses (Spectrum and Auto 2), and my experience is that the Digital Nikons are at least as good as or better than both brands. I dispense mostly the Presio IDS, but have also dispensed the Presio Power, and they both seem to get the wow factor more than the other two.  I have been told that Nikon only considers Hoya's technology to be their competitor, being that their designs are similar, and because they seem to consider Hoya to be a digital leader.  Also, their See Coat Blue coating is both cosmetically interesting, and also offers a truly unique benefit when using computers.  I also get the impression (I can only speculate) that their high level A/R coatings are quite durable.

----------

